
Budget Subwoofer - dfeojm-zlib
https://www.engadget.com/2019/07/26/the-best-budget-subwoofer/
======
dfeojm-zlib
Also, remember the SVS (SVSound)?

\- SB-1000 - $500 / 300 W
[https://www.svsound.com/products/sb-1000](https://www.svsound.com/products/sb-1000)

\- SB16-Ultra - $2000 / 1.5 kW / can damage residential structures in certain
situations
[https://www.svsound.com/products/sb16-ultra](https://www.svsound.com/products/sb16-ultra)

